# Cariba Production From Turkey



## türkiyeizzet (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello from me to you www.piranhalar.com Cariba turkey production (breeding) Free to share and kittens .. Manufacturer Yener Alkay
google translation ...
My name is izzet dağ.

Videos.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WXoMYxbUlPo
cariba yumurta alma

spawning
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Dr4PZSzOLJs


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Your videos aren't coming in.


----------



## türkiyeizzet (Jan 2, 2011)

fully understand


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

There we go, finally got the video working... too bad ya can't see anything.


----------



## türkiyeizzet (Jan 2, 2011)

the links are correct. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr4PZSzOLJs

the cariba fish has just made in turkey and that s a evidence for that.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats on the spawn. There are eggs im assuming?

Id be interested to see growth pics if you document yourself rasing the fry.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How bout tank temp, size, age of fish, what was done up to the video.


----------



## türkiyeizzet (Jan 2, 2011)

that creativ has not for a chance its created by big works.I have share the smaal parts later in time.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Shame video isn't any better than just barely showing some fish & one circling a spot.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

The second vid definitly shows breeding behavior.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah, I'm surprised anybody can even gain enough of a grasp of what's goin on in order to comment!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lmao! I never watched 2nd video till just now. That fish is NOT circling a spawning site! That fish is clearly circling & watching his reflection. I only watched 1minute of it. That fish is going up n down the glass, fukn with his reflection. If he was fanning eggs or grooming a nest, the last thing he'd doing is watching his reflection.

I have videos of grooming a nest, actual spawning, & circling n fanning eggs if you wanna see what the real thing looks like.


----------



## türkiyeizzet (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well anywho, Turkiyeizzet, your videos are really too dark for me to see anything... but welcome to the site!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet. Now your getn somewhere. This last vid shows some pre-spawning in the first minute. But this is still proves nothing. No actual spawning or fanning of eggs. I'm not saying that they didn't spawn & would love to see proof. But many people have seen what your showing in their own tanks. That actually could still be two males or even two females. A couple appear to be carrying eggs but could be food bulge also. Show us a male fanning gravel in timed, tight circles.or actual eggs if they haven't hatched & fell in gravel yet. Nice fish & videos either way!thanks for sharing for sure!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The second vid:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the spawn turkiy and please post their progress as they grow.

Dont mind the self proclaimed experts, some have to see every detail to believe it


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

maybe they are spawning but as bruner and other suggested there isnt any proof of the actual spawning... If they are this is probably pure luck as he hasnt gave any details on what he did... More proof pal.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Whatever ******. I could care less about all the details. All he needs to show is a male fanning eggs or the actual spawning. Until then he doesn't have proof anything happened. Plain & simple.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So him syphoning out eggs from an all cariba tank isnt good enough?

May have been planned or strictly luck, either congrats again Turkiy


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Eggs don't mean sh*t. Seeing male fanning gravel is proof enough it happened.having a couple hundred cariba babies would be proof also. But the male fanning would be simple to document. Eggs & fry could be from rbp. Several hundred babies would be hard to deny. I hope it happened more than anyone here & I hope many, many babies are raised!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet. It wouldn't let me watch the first video the first time I tryd(was very blk).2nd time I watched it after ****** say something bout sukn out eggs it worked. Awesome job!!!hope you save a ton of them!!! BIG PROPS to OP!!! I wanna buy juvies!!! Best of luck to ya raising them! Have you raised fry before?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Sweet. It wouldn't let me watch the first video the first time I tryd(was very blk).2nd time I watched it after ****** say something bout sukn out eggs it worked. Awesome job!!!hope you save a ton of them!!! BIG PROPS to OP!!! I wanna buy juvies!!! Best of luck to ya raising them! Have you raised fry before?


Yet here they are sweet???

Interesting


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nobody here is an expert on it no matter how much they think they are. Bruner for all you know pre-spawning behaviour for cariba could be them doing backflips in the tank. All you know if pre spawning for nattereri which are a different fish.

Lets see what else the guy shows.

Also.

"Eggs don't mean sh*t"

Eggs mean they spawned... Doesn't take a genious to know that.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah whatever I never seen the video until ****** said something about siphoning eggs. & zanny. Fanning eggs will be the same regardless if its rbp or cariba. Same for spawning. The second video shows a fish tripn on his reflection.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Yeah whatever I never seen the video until ****** said something about siphoning eggs. & zanny. Fanning eggs will be the same regardless if its rbp or cariba. Same for spawning. The second video shows a fish tripn on his reflection.


You have never bred cariba or seen cariba breed. You don't know its the same. All your doing is assuming it is. It could be totally wrong.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you serious? Spawning is spawning. They're both male & female will be dropping eggs & fertilize them the same regardless of the fish if its rbp, terns, cariba. How's is it going to be different? Female drop eggs & male come back it 5min 10min. That's not how it works JZ it takes a male & female together. I believe it after I watched 1st video again(like I said before it was very blk the 1st time for some reason.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Come on guys lets not derail this guys thread.

My point was just that we should view all the op's info before doubting or critizizing.

Every Turkish member from piranhahalar thats post here has had some impresive quality setups.
IMO they know their sh*t and take it very seriously, doesnt at all surprise me that one of them managed to do this.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

****** said:


> Come on guys lets not derail this guys thread.
> 
> My point was just that we should view all the op's info before doubting or critizizing.
> 
> ...


exactly.

Bruner you should stop assuming all fish breed the same way though...


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I wanted to tell him in turkish that

"After you sell your first batch of fry for like $1000, you should buy an HD video camera to make a good video for everyone."

It translated, and then I retranslated it back to english and got

"After the first batch of puppies to sell for $ 1000 like you, for anyone to make a good video should I buy an HD video camera"

lmao

Anyways this is amazing and take a better video!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

wow


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats. Hopefully you can raise them and get an impressive shoal of juvies.

Where have you been combi?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Congrats. Hopefully you can raise them and get an impressive shoal of juvies.
> 
> Where have you been combi?


hes been chilling at the cove.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Sweet man I never thought I'd see this happen, major props to this guy nice


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Where have you been combi?


Ever since Dolphin joined I have often thought about something GG once asked me in a heated debate : "what would you do, if people with lots of experience left these forums because some new kidz are just plain and stupid smartasses who think they know everything just because they kept a goldfish for two weeks ?"

I think I finally can answer that question : I decided to stop joining and just read and reply in topics like this


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Combi! Respect!


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

The members of the fury;

as soon as possible regarding this matter will be sharing more detailed information, you will want to wait a little bit more.

Thank you for your interest in Turkey as the piranha forum

www.piranhalar.com

http://piranhalar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=17651


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi all,
As mentioned before, a detailed translation is being prepared and will be shared in a different topic under Breeding. Btw, it did not happen on chance or by luck. Our member (Yener) is also a p. nattereri breeder and was trying to breed caribas for a short while. A brief information about the tank conditions will be given in the topic. Unfortunataley, the videos will be the same as above, no very clear ones for this first breeding. But, i got your note about an HD cam.








We as Turkiye Piranha Forumu (www.piranhalar.com) is very proud of having Yener who succesfully breed caribas for the first time with documentation. He really wrote a history.

Thank you for your patience and interest.

btw. You are all very welcome in our forum. Your messages will be translated into Turkish and other members' messages into English the following topic also.

http://piranhalar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=17651&start=30


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

If this is true, this is history in the making...

Where is Frank, does he know this is going on? This needs to be documented.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

I will contact Frank also.. 
and Yes! This is true.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Dawgz said:


> If this is true, this is history in the making...
> 
> Where is Frank, does he know this is going on? This needs to be documented.


Indeed it is a moment of history. The biggest opportunity of a new growth on knowledge about these fish we faced in the last couple of years I guess.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nameless said:


> I will contact Frank also..
> and Yes! This is true.


As soon as your fry get to a larger state, please take pictures to document and post in this thread. I will be following this thread closely!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks like we might have it finally......

Congrats........


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

nameless said:


> Hi all,
> As mentioned before, a detailed translation is being prepared and will be shared in a different topic under Breeding. Btw, it did not happen on chance or by luck. Our member (Yener) is also a p. nattereri breeder and was trying to breed caribas for a short while. A brief information about the tank conditions will be given in the topic. Unfortunataley, the videos will be the same as above, no very clear ones for this first breeding. But, i got your note about an HD cam.
> 
> 
> ...


respect!!!
i want to buy caribas


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Translation is ready.








http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/197313-cariba-breeding/


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

FEEFA said:


> So him syphoning out eggs from an all cariba tank isnt good enough?
> 
> May have been planned or strictly luck, either congrats again Turkiy


that looked like a bunch of sheeet from the bottom of his tank, substrate was disgusting. also huge piece of food still inside the tank. water quality is probably very poor.

also. buy a HD camera if you think you have something special.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Quit player hating marco how do u know the quality of his water all I can say is he's breeding caribes and your not

try to be more possitive and less negative bro damn


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

TJcali said:


> Quit player hating marco how do u know the quality of his water all I can say is he's breeding caribes and your not
> 
> try to be more possitive and less negative bro damn


im just going by what i saw in the video dude.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Who cares marco. It got his fish to breed. If I knew rhoms would breed by pissing in their tank I would do it as would many members.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Who cares marco. It got his fish to breed. If I knew rhoms would breed by pissing in their tank I would do it as would many members.


ok well how bout you just throw peat into ur filter, stop monitoring ur water, and just take a little out every day and add more.
then you can breed cariba too.

im still waiting for pics of eggs. and id like to see the fry.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

^^^^^


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Did you guys check out the post referenced above? There are videos, one with siphoning the eggs... and photos of the fry...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

marco said:


> Who cares marco. It got his fish to breed. If I knew rhoms would breed by pissing in their tank I would do it as would many members.


ok well how bout you just throw peat into ur filter, stop monitoring ur water, and just take a little out every day and add more.
then you can breed cariba too.

im still waiting for pics of eggs. and id like to see the fry.








[/quote]

The pics of the fry are in the other thread and this one you dumbass.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

marco said:


> Who cares marco. It got his fish to breed. If I knew rhoms would breed by pissing in their tank I would do it as would many members.


*ok well how bout you just throw peat into ur filter, stop monitoring ur water, and just take a little out every day and add more.
then you can breed cariba too.

im still waiting for pics of eggs. and id like to see the fry*.








[/quote]

f*ck it let's all do If It'll get your caribes to breed why not Oh and he did state he was going to take pics of the fry



> This message will be updated with the new baby and juvenile cariba pictures.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Marco, you might want to consider changing the "expert" below your avatar into "complete fool"...
Fits better with what you are ;0


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

CombiChrist said:


> Marco, you might want to consider changing the "expert" below your avatar into "complete fool"...
> Fits better with what you are ;0


what?

if he had posted everything all on the first post of this thread, then i wouldnt of missed it. 
also watch how you talk to me. not acceptable


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea guys really no need for that on p-fury


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

This is like posting pics of UFO's. No matter how reliable the sorce...there will always be doubters.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

marco said:


> Marco, you might want to consider changing the "expert" below your avatar into "complete fool"...
> Fits better with what you are ;0


what?

if he had posted everything all on the first post of this thread, then i wouldnt of missed it. 
*also watch how you talk to me. not acceptable*
[/quote]

hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Guys, be respectful.

I for one am very interested in this thread, including all documentation, videos and pictures. Negative comments, make people regret sharing information or knowledge. If you have doubts, how about waiting to see how the thread turns out before feeling the need to give your two cents.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

lets all have a beer







and see what happens


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

YUP


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Breeding topic is updated with new pictures...
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/197313-cariba-breeding/


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

nameless said:


> Breeding topic is updated with new pictures...
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/197313-cariba-breeding/


Talk about putting the icing on the cake. Well done.


----------

